# is this legal?--MSP Question



## soad342 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys. Today, I saw an all-black ford expedition with a ton of antenas on its room and all-around tinted windows. I had suspected it was some type of undercover MSP trooper, but wasn't positive until it flashed its lights while driving by a local cop doing a traffic stop (the undercover was probably checking with the local cop to see what was up w/ the pull over). At the next set of lights, I was right behind the undercover and was looking at his license plate. Normally, the blue license plate that says "Police" is the giveaway that it's a cop. However, this expedition had some type whitish-plastic cover over the plate,so the plate would look like any ordinary plate to someone that wasn't looking closely. And there was a sticker (it was a marines one and said something like "support the marines") over the area where it would normally say "Police". 

I was just wondering if it's normal for MSP troopers to do this? I'm sure there's a lot of unmarked troopers, but I've never seen them disguise the license plate so well. I just thought it was kind of cool that they did this, cause it would definitly be hard to tell it was an undercover especially at night. I took a picture and have the license plate ## (only 4 digits) but I'm not going to post it here. Thanks.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like another reporter looking for information on here so he can write another cop bashing story. Cop in unmarked with sticker on license ...........

By the way you have a flare for the f*^%& obvious: "Normally, the blue license plate that says "Police" is the giveaway that it's a cop. "

I'll wait for Harry to identify.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Beat it troll!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Funny part is............. I know the EXACT truck he is talking about. hahahahahahaaha Newbie must be from the Randolph area.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Post the picture Mr. 1 post cadet


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"I'll wait for Harry to identify."

The thread is where it belongs now.

18 year old kid,MMA training,gamer,the usual NOOB LOL


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

If this bullshit is seriously tolerated right now, I swear I am never visiting this site again.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I know the trooper that drives that truck. He is a good guy. (I had lunch with him once) Other than that I am not telling you anything else.

Good day Sir.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I cant believe someone actually took the time to write all that out. A marines sticker on a plate and he flashed his lights at a local. Who cares?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHA....classic Harry. Sad but true. Way to call a spade a spade, nevertheless. 



kwflatbed said:


> "I'll wait for Harry to identify."
> 
> The thread is where it belongs now.
> 
> 18 year old kid,MMA training,gamer,the usual NOOB LOL


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Since all has been said..thread closed.


----------

